# Can you tell what it is yet?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Currently writing some copy for one of our clients and just got to the Engine Specs.

It's Italian.

It has 540hp

it's Red. Ferarri Red in fact.

It has over 2,300NM of torque. 

It has a fully electronic gearbox - with 16 gears. :roll:

It's an Iveco Stralis... :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Kell
Still none the wiser - they need some new marketing ppl. :roll: :wink: 
What is it again?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> Kell
> Still none the wiser - they need some new marketing ppl. :roll: :wink:
> What is it again?


an Iveco Stralis


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's not the copy by the way. That was just me teasing you. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I bet it still takes 10 minutes to overtake another lorry. In rush hour.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's good-looking - in a truck kind of way.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> It's good-looking - in a truck kind of way.


If I had to have a truck, then I reckon that would be the one for me


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It's good-looking - in a truck kind of way.
> ...


Really? I've always hankered after a nice american "Convoy" rig with enormous shiny exhausts... (Mack?)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Funnily enough - in the next issue of 'Trucking' (I was given it because it had an unbiased review of the Iveco) they're doing a direct comparison between a UK truck and the same rig, but the American version.



> Many British truckers dream about driving an Americna rig, but twaht's the reality? We compare the Volvo VH Globetrttoer we all know and love with its American cousin: the bonneted VN.


The American trucks do look 'cooler' though - you're right.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Globetrttoer


Must be some strange Swedish expression, Kell. Can you translate for me?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Npoe I smiply cnaont do taht. I gesus it was jsut a cmoomn or gredan tpyo.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Npoe I smiply cnaont do taht. I gesus it was jsut a cmoomn or gredan tpyo.


Ladies and Gentlemen, Kell is the Editor of AbsoluTTe 

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just FYI - absoluTTe is cap TT and lower case a.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Quite fancy a renault Magnum myself.


----------

